# Disable Files



## Travis1994 (Nov 13, 2009)

Does anyone know how to disble the file that stops you from installing earlier versions of xp. My computer is a toshiba portege 3500 and it has no CD\DVD drive and it can't boot up off a usb drive. I have Windows server Edition on the laptop but i cant install Xp pro because the option to install windows xp has been blacked out. HELP please i am running out of ideas to install windows xp


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Boot from the Windows XP disk, delete the Windows Server partition, recreate it,and install. You can't install XP from within a server operating system.


----------



## mdelaney911 (Jul 23, 2007)

Travis1994 said:


> no CD\DVD drive and it can't boot up off a usb drive.


Please read before posting a possible solution.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Then you have to buy/borrow one. Windows can't be installed from heaven.


----------



## Travis1994 (Nov 13, 2009)

As i said before my laptop doesn't have a cd\dvd drive and it cant boot up off usb. I do have a portable dvd player but it will not boot up off that because it is a usb device. Any help for this would be greatly appreciated. As i said before also i think the function is blocked because the operating system i am trying to install is older than the Server edition that is on the computer at the moment. i am pretty sure that it can be done but i just dont know how to do it. Thanks for any info on how to disable. If you can please reply to my Private e-mail because i read them a lot more than i go onto tech suport guy. Thanks again for all help :->


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It makes no difference what the version of OS that is currently installed on the computer unless you are trying to do an upgrade. FDISK the drive delete all partitions and format it. You can also take the drive out of the laptop and FDISK and format it in a PC using an adapter and copy the contents of the XP install CD to the drive and then run setup from DOS.


----------



## computerguy1990 (Nov 17, 2009)

Another option would be to do a PXE or network install if you have the skills to do so, and like stated above to install it just delete what was on the drive before.


----------

